# Cold frame for mini pasture sections?



## secuono (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone try to make and use large, but low cold frames, portable, to help pasture sections keep growing in the Fall? Like, fence a section off, put down a 4x8x1ft cold frame, let greens grow in, then move to a new spot.Once a few are lush, let the animals eat it. 

I don't want to do sprouting, too much $ and it never worked out for me. Cheaper to just buy hay. But I kind of want to grow sections of grass in late fall to keep some green in their diets and then in early spring. 

I used to grow grass indoors for guinea pigs, but that only works on a couple tiny animals, not horses.


----------

